# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Jos uvijek boli nakon 3 mj porodjaja

## Iman

Drage moje,

Proslo je 3 mj od rodjenja moje djevojcice, a meni su intimni odnosi jos jako jako bolni. Najvise u pocetku.
Imala sam nekoliko konaca, popucala i nakon 6 sedmica sve je izgledalo ok i doktorica je rekla da je sve u redu.
Od tada pocinje moja muka. Mislila sam proci se vremenom, ali ne prolazi. Ja ne mogu se vise ni opustiti zbog ove boli a niti ni uzivati. Boli kao prvi put. Je li iko imao ovo iskustvo?

----------


## disciplina

imam ja... 
ja sam doslovno umirala od bolova da bi na kraju skroz eskivirala bilo kakvu pomisao na sam čin   :Grin:  
kad sam otišla kod ginekologice 7mj na nakon poroda (a bila sam i poslije poroda) rekla mij e da su mi se na šavu stvorili polipi koji su na dosta nezgodnom mjestu a i imala sam bakteriju ureaplasmu urealitycum 
trebala sam riješiti bakteriju da bi mogla na spaljivanje polipa a to se odužilo na skoro godinu i pol 
kad sam riješila bakteriju nestala je i bol 
nisam još spalila polipe a ginekolog mi je rekao da je čak i bakterija mogla uzrokovati bol.. kako ne znam 
ali eto.. samo dajem za primjer 
odi ginekologu, napravi briseve.. ko zna.. 
sretno

----------


## Majuška

znam da nije neka utjeha ali eto, mene je boljelo 10 mjeseci.
Sad je bolje   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

već je bilo nešto takvo na forumu, netko je napisao da je za cijelo vrijeme dojenja preporučljivo koristiti lubrikante. Jer da se ne proizvode prirodnim putem kao inače. Znate što mislim. Valjda trik majke prirode da ženama na neko vrijeme omrzne seks da ne zatrudne baš odmah? Kod mene je to trajalo isto dosta dugo, ne da je baš jako boljelo, ali sam imala osjećaj da su me malo više zašili ili nešto takvo. Svaki put bol, nelagoda, pa dosta vremena i lagana krvarenja, kasnije iscijedak, a ginekologica me uvjerava da je sve u redu. Baš mi je bilo čudno. Trajalo je preko godinu dana, mislim čak do prve menge 14 mj nakon poroda.

----------


## Iman

Ja ne dojim tako da je ta mogucnost iskljucena. Zvala sam danas doktoricu i rekla mi je da to nije normalno i da dodjem na pregled u petak. Vidjecemo sta ce biti. Jednostavno sam imala osjecaj da nesto nije u redu. Ne znam je li me puno zasila ili sta je, ali je najgore u pocetku. Bas me boli kao prvi put nekad. Nadati se da ce se stvari vratiti na staro   :Sad:

----------

